# New to API Master Test Kit - Questions???



## mattbish (Dec 6, 2010)

Just a quick question regarding some recent test results I've had. Until recent I've been using- dare I say it - test strips. They were reading no ammonia, nitrites and about 25ppm nitrate. The tank has been set up for about 6-7 months and has been planted for the last 4-5. I havent added anystock either for a few months either and also carry out a 20/25% water change weekly so results should be as consistant as ever.The question is I've seen the light and now use an API Master Kit which I got a couple of weeks ago. It's quite apparent how much more accurate the reading are but I'm seeing the following...

Ammonia - 0-0.25ppm (mainly yellow but slight green tint)
Nitrite - 0ppm (definate result)
Nitrate - 40ppm

I have seen these results for the first and only 3 tests using this kit. Is it right I could see a slight reading for ammonia without any fluctuations in Nitrites? Could it be that the green tint i'm seeing isn't really there?!? 

Any help of guidance on this would be great, Thank you.

ps- if it matters it's a 200 litre tank.

*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have read the .25 ammonia on my tanks quite often. I found that at different times there is an ammonia content in my tap and if it is present and I do a big water change it registers. I also overfeed.

Try doing this...don't feed for at least 48hrs and see if the reading changes. If it remains contant I wouldn't be too stressed about it in a planted tank. If it goes away, then there is a chance you are overfeeding. Also test your tap and see if you read any ammonia - if it reads 0 then I would say ammonia is in your tank.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

One of several downsides of the API Master Freshwater Kit is that the ammonia test is constantly off (between 0 and 0.25 ppm ammonia when there's really no ammonia). Your test results look great.


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> One of several downsides of the API Master Freshwater Kit is that the ammonia test is constantly off (between 0 and 0.25 ppm ammonia when there's really no ammonia). Your test results look great.


is it really off every time?i the first 2 times ive tested ammonia ive gotten 0.25, and a few days ago i got 1.0 and did a 25% water change and brought it down to 0.25


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

It's not that it's off, it's that the test is so accurate that anything between 0 and 0.25 ppm ammonia will show up as 0.25 ppm. Personally, I wouldn't worry about ammonia too much unless it's over 0.5 ppm.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Agreed with the previous posts.. anything over 0.5 should be taken care of. A lot of testing materials have some sort of error involved so it may only read a 0.25 difference or so. Dont be worried to much with the 0.25.


----------



## mattbish (Dec 6, 2010)

thank you all so much for your help, it has at least settled my mind knowing that things are running fine.

GTM, you say my results look great, at what result point would I start to get concerned regarding Nitrates. As aid i'm reading 40ppm, the next result is 80 then 160ppm. Huge jumps if you ask me. I'm guessing anything over 40 and I should start paying close attention???


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I try to keep my nitrate below 20ppm. 40 is a bit high. the other results look good.*


----------



## mattbish (Dec 6, 2010)

whats the best way of getting nitrates down - i already do 20/25% wc each, I get most of the debree off the gravel whilst cleaning (without disturbing as not to move the plants), i don't overfeed etc etc.

I refuse to use chemicals as things should work naturally IMO.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Water changes or by adding live plants. By adding plants I mean the tank has to be overstocked with plants like in my signature. My ammonia nitrite and nitrate all read 0ppm. I HAVE to dose KNO3 to raise nitrates to feed my plants. 

Even though my nitrates are low, I still do 50% water changes every Sunday to reset my system because I EI dose. I fertilize with KNO3, KH2PO4, and CSM-B *


----------



## mattbish (Dec 6, 2010)

NursePlaty said:


> *Water changes or by adding live plants. By adding plants I mean the tank has to be overstocked with plants like in my signature. My ammonia nitrite and nitrate all read 0ppm. I HAVE to dose KNO3 to raise nitrates to feed my plants. *


I already have plants but have been looking at getting some more vallis tbh. The vallis already in there is multiplying like wild fire already but can't hurt toget some more as an instant help. Any other recommendations on plants though. I currently only have T8 lighting. I have 1 Dennerle Special Plant 18w and a Dennerle Amazon Day 18w. It's a Trigon 190 corner tank so only 600mm / 2' deep but I can't get many more watts per litre so feel restricted on plant choice. I'm dosing co2 which is helping. Is my lighting enough for a full planted tank - I keep getting mixed responces from different LFS's


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

mattbish said:


> I already have plants but have been looking at getting some more vallis tbh. The vallis already in there is multiplying like wild fire already but can't hurt toget some more as an instant help. Any other recommendations on plants though. I currently only have T8 lighting. I have 1 Dennerle Special Plant 18w and a Dennerle Amazon Day 18w. It's a Trigon 190 corner tank so only 600mm / 2' deep but I can't get many more watts per litre so feel restricted on plant choice. I'm dosing co2 which is helping. Is my lighting enough for a full planted tank - I keep getting mixed responces from different LFS's


*My tank is almost the same size as yours and just as deep. It is a 55g. I have 5 pigtail spiral bulbs in my tank at 23w each. More light wattage just allows a more variety of plants to choose from. If you have low light, you can still have a tank full of low light requirement plants. *


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I let my nitrates get up to 80 ppm only on very rare occasions where I can't do a PWC in a few weeks` time. Generally, I dose nitrates for my plants and hover my nitrates around 20-40. The lower the nitrates the better for fish, but the higher the nitrates the better for plants.

One thing I have noticed - elevated nitrate levels (40 ppm +) result in my red cherry shrimp dropping their eggs instead of making babies.


----------

